# CAAD 9 - 5 brakes



## georgewerr (Mar 4, 2009)

I'm buying a caad 9 - 5 and I see on the web site that it comes with Tektro R580 brakes. Does anyone know anything about these, would swapping them for 105 brakes be an upgrade or degrade.


----------



## wankski (Jul 24, 2005)

upgrade... but not necessary unless u really use your brakes hard - eg mountain riding...

best bet, and very popular these days, is to sell off the stock gruppo and replace with full rival. might like to see if this is viable for you. Rival sports light weight, good wear outta the cassette and chainrings, and nice breaks.


----------



## georgewerr (Mar 4, 2009)

wankski said:


> upgrade... but not necessary unless u really use your brakes hard - eg mountain riding...
> 
> best bet, and very popular these days, is to sell off the stock gruppo and replace with full rival. might like to see if this is viable for you. Rival sports light weight, good wear outta the cassette and chainrings, and nice breaks.


I like this idea. but may do it one piece at a time do to cost.

George


----------



## 2cans (Aug 25, 2008)

georgewerr said:


> I like this idea. but may do it one piece at a time do to cost.
> 
> George


 ' I'd got it one piece at a time
And it didn't cost me a dime
You'll know it's me when I come through your town
I'm gonna ride around in style
I'm gonna drive everybody wild
Cuz I'll have the only one there is around '
just like johnny cash


----------



## nachtjager (May 7, 2008)

or do what i did, sell the 105 off and whack on a nice record 11 gruppo, good luck only saw me pay $200 AUD for this upgrade ;p


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin (Nov 21, 2008)

If you were considering a gruppo upgrade, I definitely would have picked up the CAAD9 - 7 instead, and purchased the Rival gruppo at the same time.

The 105 components are lovely, though. I wouldn't think the price of Rival would be worth it to change.

The 105 brakes are DEFINITELY better than those Tektro's, and if I had decided to buy the 9-5 instead of building up the frameset, that would have been my first upgrade, without question.

Good luck! 

-Chris


----------



## wankski (Jul 24, 2005)

nachtjager said:


> or do what i did, sell the 105 off and whack on a nice record 11 gruppo, good luck only saw me pay $200 AUD for this upgrade ;p


wow, that's more than good luck mate - mad skillz. and stop hunting me in the night!


RoadBikeVirgin said:


> If you were considering a gruppo upgrade, I definitely would have picked up the CAAD9 - 7 instead, and purchased the Rival gruppo at the same time.
> -Chris


dunno, considered this - but the mixed sora/even lower gear is pretty unsellable... full 105 minus brakes can get good coin, esp. new.


----------



## tober1 (Feb 6, 2009)

I have the CAAD9 5 with the stock Tektro brakes. They're not amazing, but not so bad that I feel the need to swap them out. On the descents I've done there has never been a moment where I lacked confidence in them. 
You just have to squeeze close to the end of the lever


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin (Nov 21, 2008)

wankski said:


> wow, that's more than good luck mate - mad skillz. and stop hunting me in the night!
> 
> dunno, considered this - but the mixed sora/even lower gear is pretty unsellable... full 105 minus brakes can get good coin, esp. new.


The price difference is $400 bucks between the 7 and 5 though. Can you really guarantee he'll be able to recoup THAT much? It's not going to be boxed components, and I think I've seen the 105 gruppo for around $500 new? (correct me if I'm wrong)

Plus the Jet Black 7 frame is SICK!


----------



## wankski (Jul 24, 2005)

of course i can't guarantee anything like that - and i should say i am colored by prices in Australia... but i do keep track of US ebay as well...

Color is the best reason - sort out the gruppo later - i agree.

I dunno - the equipment on the 7 is pretty crap - more to the point few would pay for it... the cranks, and BB is pure rubbish with a plastic left cap that often cracks - pretty value-less on ebay... best keep the derailleurs and crankset for a around-town commuter methinks? ironically i actually rate the 7 wheelset higher than the shimano rs10s  

crappy sora shifters have little hope of getting to $100 including shipping.

2009 105 is pretty expensive now stand alone, and it should sell. biggest issue is non 105 brakes... still someone will buy it... I should also add that 2009 tiagra is much better than in years past - a lot closer to 105. Personally the grey 9 6 model looks better an' better to me everytime - swap forks w/ say a reynolds ouzo pro - keep it all american! - well, thr frameset anyway.... 09 rival - perhaps red cranks, nice wheels - pretty killer setup - reasonably light - def crit worthy even at A grade (cat 1).


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin (Nov 21, 2008)

Sorry to thread-jack, but does anyone know where to purchase the brake adjustment bolt unit from the '09 CAAD brakes? Anyone who owns one knows what I'm referring to - the red piece of the Tektro brakes (I know all three levels of CAAD9 for this year has different Tektro brakes, but they all have that same unit).

I don't know if it's a Tektro part, Shimano, generic, etc. If anyone knows, I'd appreciate being pointed in the correct direction 

-Chris


----------



## georgewerr (Mar 4, 2009)

I picked up the bike yesterday, Was not able to get out do to rain, wind and our first lighting storm of the year. This bike is sharp and Im excited to get out today. still windy but will have to suffer with the wind.

George


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin (Nov 21, 2008)

georgewerr said:


> I picked up the bike yesterday, Was not able to get out do to rain, wind and our first lighting storm of the year. This bike is sharp and Im excited to get out today. still windy but will have to suffer with the wind.
> 
> George


Congratulations!!  Pictures, man, pictures!!


----------



## Spanky_88007 (Aug 28, 2008)

*Me too, me too!*



georgewerr said:


> I picked up the bike yesterday, Was not able to get out do to rain, wind and our first lighting storm of the year. This bike is sharp and Im excited to get out today. still windy but will have to suffer with the wind.
> 
> George


I picked mine up yesterday. Ohhhh, what a difference from the Trek 1000! I did the wind today. It was fun. Except for the crosswinds coming back. I've just got to get used to how much more responsive and twitchy this bike is. Hell of a bike. I think I'm in lust _and_ love.


----------

